# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  پیدا کردن مقداری در xml

## iekrang

من توی xml تازه کارم.یه سوال دارم.
توی فایلی که گذاشتم چطوری باید مقدار domaincount را به دست بیاورم؟
ممنون میشم اگر راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## titbasoft

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=19364

----------


## Pouria.NET

'Physical address of the xmlFile
        Dim myFileAddress As String = String.Empty

        'Name of the xml element
        Dim NodeName As String = "domainCount"

        Dim FS As New IO.FileStream(myFileAddress, IO.FileMode.Open)

        Dim XR As New Xml.XmlTextReader(FS)

        XR.MoveToContent()

        'Raed till the reader reaches to the desired node
        While XR.Read
            If XR.NodeType = Xml.XmlNodeType.Element AndAlso XR.Name = NodeName Then
                XR.Read()
                MsgBox("The value of your xmlElement is:" & XR.Value, MsgBoxStyle.Information)
            End If

        End While
        XR.Close()
        FS.Close()

----------

